# 어쩔



## kimchiyeoja

Hello!

What is the meaning/significance of 어쩔 in a sentence? Does it mean 'about'?

For example,
도대체 어쩔 생각디냐?

So far I understand that he's asking along the lines of "what the hell are you thinking (about)?"

Thank you!


----------



## vientito

i think it means roughly same as 어떻게 (how)

디냐 should have been 되냐 in standard language register.

koreans sometimes really pronounce ㅚ /ㅟ/ㅔ as ㅣ

it's interesting to contrast english and korean in this regard... sometimes in english we ask "what ... is.." in korean they sometimes do it with "how... become.." but in fact the meaning is exactly the former.


----------



## chemnerd

vientito said:


> i think it means roughly same as 어떻게 (how)
> 
> 디냐 should have been 되냐 in standard language register.
> 
> koreans sometimes really pronounce ㅚ /ㅟ/ㅔ as ㅣ
> 
> it's interesting to contrast english and korean in this regard... sometimes in english we ask "what ... is.." in korean they sometimes do it with "how... become.." but in fact the meaning is exactly the former.




So.. what's your translation?


----------



## ashitano

도대체 어쩔 생각이냐? means 'what the hell are you going to do?'. 
어쩔 means 어떻게 할 or 어떡할. And (도)대체 means 'the hell'. 
You can also say, '(도)대체 어떻게 할 생각이냐?' or (도)대체 어떡할 생각이냐?


----------

